# My Mom and Roy Rogers



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

My grandfather back in the day was Roy Roger's attorney. I was told they went to lunch together that day. Pretty Neat huh?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

wow..that is an awesome thing to have.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats 2 cool.......I remember watching his show.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I was about her age when I saw him and Dale Evans at the rodeo in the Sam Houston Coliseum in Houston.

That's a great picture to have. Keep it in a safe place (or two).

Mike


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, he picked up dale evans when she was kinda' young, huh?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Who is Roy Rogers? No, just kiddin, I remember him well. That is great. Just think if you knew more about more distant relatives. No telling stories are out there.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

That is a great keepsake. Roy and Dale were (and Trigger) always some of my favorites. Clint Eastwood picked me up and kissed me on the cheek (I'm nervous to say) when I was three or four years old. He was at the Heart of Texas Fair in Waco back when he played Rowdy Yates on Rawhide. I have no memory of it but it was a story my mother told a million times. I also met J. Robert Oppenheimer at the Waco airport where my dad worked. Remember him? He was creepy with big bushy eyebrows when I saw him.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I called my Mom yesterday to tell her I was posting this and she told me she remembers that day. She has the original picture. She was a huge fan of his. Now she's 66 and still looks beautiful! 
Who is Oppenheimer? I don't remember.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

He was a physicist that is considered the Father of the atomic bomb.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Creepy is a good word for the man. Thanks for the nightmare man reminder. I remember now, I wish he never started that it's what will kill all of us I'm afraid of.


----------

